# TT RS - intake in development



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Working on a new intake for some time. I moved quite slowly on this "project" but finally I have the final design:

Intake housing that will be made from CF (this will be linked to the OEM hole + will have an aditional pipe for more flow):
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-03-15125100_zps5e306145.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-03-15125108_zps9487d29c.jpg

The "new filter" that will be used (much much more flow than the ITG / VW Racing intake for TT RS): 
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... intake/FiltrualesvsfiltruITG_zps38c03735.jpg

The 90 grd reduced elbow from 152mm to 102mm:
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-25100814_zpscdfd6e1b.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-24224239_zps3470fefc.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-27151556_zps2d6e8f7d.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-27182451_zpsb953a7f3.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-27182507_zpsfd886a24.jpg
http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-07-27182529_zpsd3605f42.jpg

The rest of the piping and parts should arrive in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

Need to

IMG your pics dude!!!


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

cipsony said:


> Working on a new intake for some time. I moved quite slowly on this "project" but finally I have the final design:
> 
> Intake housing that will be made from CF (this will be linked to the OEM hole + will have an aditional pipe for more flow):
> http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums... RS - intake/2013-03-15125100_zps5e306145.jpg
> ...


Looks like you have put a lot of work into this. Is this just something to do or do you hope to achieve some kind of performance gain?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I would really like to know why Audi designed the air intake like they did.
Large air feed into the engine bay,and secondary intake not connected directly to a cool air feed ??
The air feed into the engine bay and onto the throttle housing is the one that bugs me,it's just too big to just be a water trap.
Whenever I run a sealed intake instead of the oem feed,I really find it hard to see a difference ??
Looks like your really putting in a lot of work into this Cipsony,so hopefully you will see worth while gains in performance.


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

There are a few fact that you should take in consideration:
1) The map is usually developed for the OEM intake --> boost requested is met so no matter what intake you add you will not get more air into the engine unless you request for slightly more.
2) The turbo should put the minimum effort to get the air into the engine --> In this case you might not get more power but with a better flow you will get a better engine response
3) With some maps you can request more boost or you can ask the dealer for a map with slightly more boost.
4) The ITG intake is better than the OEM one --> Tested by me 
5) You are testing the intake temperatures but the intake is not having any role in cooling the air. If it flows better you may see 1~2 grd less but that's hard to account.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sure I've noticed the car being more eager at high revs by opening up a second intake,
Your car is at a much higher state of tune than mine,so your engine will require more air.
I just get a bit concerned when people think that all mods are really necessary,and waste money.
Saying that,you live and learn,I've wasted plenty of money on parts over the years.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

jaybyme said:


> I would really like to know why Audi designed the air intake like they did.
> Large air feed into the engine bay,and secondary intake not connected directly to a cool air feed ??
> The air feed into the engine bay and onto the throttle housing is the one that bugs me,it's just too big to just be a water trap.


This is likely for sounds resonance tuning (so that the intake is "quiet").


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

This does look good


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

intake noise is quite important on a sports car,not something I would actually want to suppress


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> I would really like to know why Audi designed the air intake like they did.
> Large air feed into the engine bay,and secondary intake not connected directly to a cool air feed ??
> The air feed into the engine bay and onto the throttle housing is the one that bugs me,it's just too big to just be a water trap.
> Whenever I run a sealed intake instead of the oem feed,I really find it hard to see a difference ??
> Looks like your really putting in a lot of work into this Cipsony,so hopefully you will see worth while gains in performance.


What if the opening in front of the box(water drain which id fed with littel curved surfaces inside the front intake) is also there to cool down that section of the engine(i dont remember what is in the path of the opening). It is ddeifnitely too big to just be for water runoff and the various curves inside it seemlike they do more than just redirect wter. That could have been done in a much simpler way. 
The air that goes out the first opening is then sucked back into the system through the opening on the big box. Since the bay is somewhat sealedthat would be the primary source of air for the second opening. The problem is that by the time it gets to the second opening it has been heated by the engine. There is some reason they have that air leave the closed system then come back in but i dont know what it is


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

At high RPM the OEM intake is pulling a lot of air from the engine compartment. Because the air flow is huge just during the initial phase hot air is getting in there. After ~1-2 s of high rpm acceleration, external cold air is getting into the engine bay and this will not get that hot (I think less than 5 grd over ambiental) --> this is temperature of the air that gets into the intake and not into the engine.

Here is a link for a proper intake (A45 AMG with turbo on the front). Basically there is no restriction apart from the filter and the connecting hose is huge in diameter --> Imagine what we need on our cars that flows more air.
http://s1.cdn.autoevolution.com/ima...ms-a45-amg-awd-7-speed-dct-400-nm-1080p-4.jpg

Here are the the (+) and (-) I see with the OEM intake (IMHO, it's a very good intake for a stock engine):
(+) the pipe that connects the turbo with the filter housing is almost straight (except the turbo end that can't be made differently)
(+) the pipe is linked on the side to the filter housing so one elbow is eliminated
(+) it looks nice
(+) it gets air from 2 zones (front bumper and engine bay)
(-) the elbow that connects the bumper is not straight so it affects the flow
(-) it pulls some air from the engine compartment
(-) the bumper hole is restrictive (the air goes up and down a few times 'till it reaches the filter)
(-) the pipe is just too narrow

ITG intake (better flow than OEM):
(+) much straight design and less restrictive
(+) larger pipe: 90mm
(+) bigger filter surface 
(-) It looks ugly
(-) it pulls air only from the bumper and the bumper space is quite narrow and deviated
(-) the 90mm pipe has an 90 grd elbow that reduces the flow a lot

My intake
(+) 100mm pipe and no elbow (apart the one from the turbo end)
(+) The elbow that connects to the intake housing is enlarged from 100mm to 152mm --> it's huge and this is basically no elbow any more as it ads no restriction at this size
(+) air filter with 152mm connection (instead of 90mm)
(+) air filter surface 60% > ITG > OEM
(+) connects to the exterior through the OEM bumper and another 90mm hose
(+) filter housing = 300% bigger than ITG
(+) everything is smooth so the air travels unrestricted
(-) developing process and costs
(-) some prefer the OEM look

Some points to consider:
- The loba turbo has a bit more lag than the OEM one (some didn't feel it) --> this should be improved
- A big turbo will have a lot more lag than the OEM one so in this case you will definitely improve the spooling with a less restrictive intake.
- With loba the power might increase a bit on high rpm range.
- The OEM turbo struggles at high rpm so the car should feel much better with a less restrictive intake (so there should be a bit more peak power compared to loba)
- For the big turbo the main problems are: misfires & fuel & timing & lag ... and not how much air you get into the engine at high rpm --> the bigger the turbo the bigger the lag so the intake should improve the spooling but not the peak hp figure.

After finishing the intake I will concentrate on measuring the power gains but also the engine response while accelerating at different rpm's

War & peace over


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

Simulation for pipe only: TT RS Loba500 @ 7000 rpm

ITG intake pipe / mine
Diameter: 90mm / 100mm
Elbows: 2 / 1
Pressure drop: 0.03 bar / 0.01 bar


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

And another small step ... getting closer


----------



## cipsony (Mar 26, 2013)

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg580/Ciprian_Chete/TT RS - intake/IMG_7085_zps45898bba.jpg 

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg580/Ciprian_Chete/TT RS - intake/IMG_7095_zps018446aa.jpg 

http://i1244.photobucket.com/albums/gg580/Ciprian_Chete/TT RS - intake/IMG_7091_zpsfb8fd3ff.jpg


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

cipsony said:


> Simulation for pipe only: TT RS Loba500 @ 7000 rpm
> 
> ITG intake pipe / mine
> Diameter: 90mm / 100mm
> ...


 Is a 0.02 bar (~0.5 psi or ~0.6 inHg) going to make a significant difference in engine performance? That is the question really. (I am not downing the effort, just thinking out loud.) 

I am certainly looking forward to seeing the testing data as real world trumps theory.


----------

